# Allroad Bumper Clips repair



## ThatGuyTy (Mar 29, 2021)

Looking to see if anyone has any recommendations on how to fix/ get the lower snap clips that connect the lower front bumper to the fender to fit? 

Cheers,


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

The dealer's parts counter.


----------

